

Why did Japan surrender? .. not Hiroshima and Nagasaki (2011) - nwatson
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2011/08/07/why_did_japan_surrender/?page=full

======
synesso
> Now, some historians say that’s not what ended the war.

I've never heard it said that the bombs ended the war. I've been taught it was
"testing" or "posturing before Russia". But the war was already effectively
done.

